# Fried oysters



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

What kind of breading/batter do you'll use for your fried oysters. I usually use corn meal and flour mix, what do you'll use? Looking for something different.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Straight Cornmeal with salt, pepper, and a little Cayenne-----fried crispy


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

When you fry oysters in cornmeal or flour they become way over cooked before the batter is brown. The best way I have found is to coat the wet oysters in cracker crumbs and fry for about 1 min. They are brown and yet tender inside and still taste like oyster.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> Straight Cornmeal with salt, pepper, and a little Cayenne-----fried crispy


This. Freon's light may be just slowly flickering, but he is on the money on the oysters. If they are browned, they are over cooked.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Seasoned Masca masa, fried in LARD.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Reality Czech said:


> Seasoned Masca masa, fried in LARD.


This!!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Reality Czech said:


> Seasoned Masca masa, fried in LARD.


Maseca


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

FREON said:


> Maseca


That is the correct spelling.
Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

When I used to fried em it was a x1 egg wash ( 1 egg, 1 C Water and 1 C of Milk with some 2/1 yellow and creole mustard s/p and equal amounts of yellow corn meal, yellow corn flour with some granulated garlic n cayenne

I may have to make a PO Boy this week... lol


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I too prefer them barely fried. We use masa and cornstarch, seasoned. 1 minute tops in the oil.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

If you have never tried them chicken fried it's worth a try. Flour salt pepper and oysters straight of the liquor into the flour then grease


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Yep*



FREON said:


> Straight Cornmeal with salt, pepper, and a little Cayenne-----fried crispy


That's it...


----------

